# Did Comfortis work on your dog?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

so, no one has any experience with Comfortis?
I'd appreciate some ideas on how to deal with Brooks' fleas....


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

No experience with it. I live in Ohio and have never had a flea problem so I just use Frontline as a preventative April - Nov.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I use Frontline myself. Sorry that I am no help.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've always used Frontline Plus, but you can get a pill called Capstar from the vet and it DOES work in 30 minutes. Dead fleas drop off the dog like they been zapped. Then put on Frontline to prevent anymore from hitching a ride and kill any eggs.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been out "horsing around" all day and didn't see your thread earlier. I think many of us are not online as much during the day on the weekend!

I have used Comfortis on both my dogs and it worked very well. I used it last summer when frontline seemed to stop working. I finally realized I had an infestation and the problem would not resolve until I treated my house and yard as well.

YOu can get a capstar pill from your vet to kill the existing fleas in 24 hours. It does not have a residual effect - only kills the adults on them RIGHT NOW. It is available for both cats and dogs. Fair warning, one of my cats drools and has a fit when I give her a capstar. 

According to my vet Comfortis travels through the fat cells and is not affected by baths. It might just be taking a little longer to kill the fleas.

If you are having a severe problem you probably have an infestation in your house or yard. You will have to take care of that too before the fleas will be gone. You might be seeing flea dirt from Brooks getting into the area that has fleas. Comfortis and frontline does not kill the fleas until they bite, so if you have an infestation you will continue to see flea dirt for a while.

I have not had as much of a problem this year thank goodness. Since we both live in SC, we are probably dealing with the same climate and fleas can be really bad down here. Especially when it rains as much as it has lately.

If you really want Frontline+, check your local feed and seed stores. Most around here carry it. Please be very careful though since it is possible to overdose your dog in a desperate attempt to get rid of fleas.

I hate cold weather, but a frost is probably not too far away and that will help unless they are in your house.


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

I did a bit of research on comfortis and although it is relatively new, those who use it seem to be quite pleased (i know a couple on this forum do use it, i'm sure they will chime in). However, my vet doesn't carry the pill, so i went with frontline plus. All i can say is THANK GOD for that medicine. I battled fleas all summer with the cheap Zodiac brand. Within a week on Frontline the fleas were gone.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been using it because the dermatologist says its the best thing to use if your dog has a flea allergy. It is supposed to kill a flea within 30 minutes. It is a chewable tablet though and Crockett hates it. He spits and it foams and he drools I really have to work with him to get it down. It's the only thing I know of that he doesn't like. Works good on the fleas though. Never seen one on him except a leftover @ the vets office from another animal.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I've never tried it


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought Brooks might possibly have not eaten it (I put it in his food dish with his dinner on Thurs) but checked all around the bowl and saw nothing so my guess is that he ate it. Maybe the flea dirt I saw on him was from before. Anyway, he is sprayed with the Ovitrol and I had already done my house with a product that is supposed to kill fleas and flea eggs for months and the inside cat has been treated.....so this is about all I can do.
My guess is he picks up fleas when outside on walks as he likes to stop and roll around on people's lawns


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Give Brooks a bath and start looking in a few days for more flea residue. I use Revolution on my pup and the dog previous to him. In 16 years, the dogs have never had fleas or worms. It might have something to do with the Pacific NW climate, I don't know.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Next time, try giving it to Brooks as a treat and not in his food dish so you will be sure he eats it.
If he doesn'[t like it jsut put some peanut butter on it and he should scarf it right down.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I thought Brooks might possibly have not eaten it (I put it in his food dish with his dinner on Thurs) but checked all around the bowl and saw nothing so my guess is that he ate it. Maybe the flea dirt I saw on him was from before. Anyway, he is sprayed with the Ovitrol and I had already done my house with a product that is supposed to kill fleas and flea eggs for months and the inside cat has been treated.....so this is about all I can do.
> My guess is he picks up fleas when outside on walks as he likes to stop and roll around on people's lawns


Any chance Brooks may have thrown it up? the first time i gave Comfortis to Roxy, she went outside a couple minutes later and i followed her into the back yard and she was throwing up.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> ...
> My guess is he picks up fleas when outside on walks as he likes to stop and roll around on people's lawns


I'm sure he can. We lived in FL for 3 months (military) years ago. Our dog picked up fleas while we were there. Our last night in town we stayed at a motel and boarded the dog and had her dipped for fleas. When we picked her up on the way out of town the vet told me to carry her to the car & not even let her feet touch the ground.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Next time, try giving it to Brooks as a treat and not in his food dish so you will be sure he eats it.
> If he doesn'[t like it jsut put some peanut butter on it and he should scarf it right down.


This is what I should have done to be absolutely sure he ate it


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy said:


> Give Brooks a bath and start looking in a few days for more flea residue. I use Revolution on my pup and the dog previous to him. In 16 years, the dogs have never had fleas or worms. It might have something to do with the Pacific NW climate, I don't know.


I used to use Revolution for my cats but never did for Brooks because I give him Interceptor for heart and other worms--so didn't want to use a flea control product like Revolution that also had a worm Rx in it. I use Interceptor because he had whipworms at age 6 months and the Heartguard I had been giving didn't control whipworms.
but, the bath idea is a good one....that way I can see if any more flea dirt appears.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We use it and are happy with it. The fleas can not bite.. to it is perfect for a dog with an allergy to flea saliva. It also lasts longer than 30 days. 
It is a big stinkie pill. I put it in a glob of peanut butter.. first I give Rusty a piece of meat, then the glob with the pill and before he can think about spitting it out I put another piece of meat on his nose.. He will chomp down the pill and check out the last piece.. mom one Rusty zero. Penny.. forget about it.. I come up from behind her, gently put it down her throat and give her the meat. I have found out if I pill at bedtime they are less likely to throw up.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I love it. I had used Frontline and thenFrontline Plus for years and it stopped working. Within 10 days to 2 weeks, fleas were back on the dogs. I tried the Advantix, same thing.

I had heard of the Comfortis, but was leery of it. As many know, I lost my Hunter to ProHeart6, the 6 month heartowmr prevention injection back 6 years ago this month. After his death I started research and found hundreds of dogs had died from it, thousands had had severe reactions. I had decided then to never try another product til it had been on the market several years.

Well, I lost KayCee to cancer in May 2008, leaving just Honey and she had fleas. I was scared to apply the Frontline more than every 4 weeks, so would spray with Adams spary, but we ended up with fleas in house. I talked to people who ahd tried the comfortis and loved it, couldn't find one bad report on the net and decided to give it a try.

I picked it up and also a Capstar tablet. I sprayed the house and the yard and gave Honey the Capstar. This wa a year ago Aug or Sept, can't remember for sure. I think it was 2 days later I gave her the Comfortis, and a week later sprayed house and yard again. I have not found a flea or flea dirt on her since, and only gave her like 2 last Fall and finished them off this summer. She has ot had one since July. Still no fleas.

If fleas are bad you do need to do house and yard t same time and repeat in a week. ONE THING, COMFORTIS DOES NOT KILL TICKS. IT IS FOR FLEAS ONLY.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I used it the first summer we had Jinger. It worked great. Never saw a flea on her. The following summer we tried to give it to her and it took us over 45 minutes of coaxing and wrapping the pill in different things to get her to eat it.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I have to quarter the pill and then pill him, giving him treats in between. We haven't had any issues with fleas at all. 

Please remember when using comfortis or trifexis to give on a full stomach!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I use Comfortis over the winter months for my dogs with great results and it dOES have some tick killing properties. My vet had told me that it had some tick killing properties for maybe a couple of weeks. Well, it has been a couple of weeks since my boys got the Comfortis and I still remove dead ticks from their skin. It does not repel the ticks obviously but it kills them. Once I notice that the tick killing stops, I will start using Frontline Plus. Tick season started with a bang here.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Interesting to see my 2009 thread resurrected because when I read that I thought Brooks had flea dirt, now I realize that "dirt" on his skin was actually the darkened skin from hypothyroidism......which he didn't get diagnosed with until summer 2010 (I actually took him to vet to show the darkened skin in spring 2010, asking why the flea dirt still there, and he said it isn't flea dirt but didn't test for hypothyroidism til summer)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to give my guys Heartguard Plus and Comfortis, then switched to Trifexis in Jan of this year. 

I give them the tablets after they've eaten their breakfast-I break it up into pieces and coat it with PB, it's easier this way for me. I'm able to see they are actually getting it all. 

I have tried every topical flea preventative on the market with absolutely NO LUCK, it was like they had nothing on them. 

Since you're in SC, I am guessing Fleas are as big of a problem if not more as they are here in NC.

If you have a big flea problem in your house, you may want to use a Flea Bomb.


----------

